# Valve Cover torque specs and pattern



## Pengwin (Aug 18, 2008)

hi all,

my 180k mile, 2.5 in my 2011 (Mk6) jetta has been supremely reliable until I had to replace the valve cover because it was leaky. Anyway, its shocking difficult to find torque specs and tightening pattern for the 2.5 valve cover so here is it:

https://imgur.com/a/7IEMXS3

I threw a few pics of what the inside of a reasonably maintained 2.5 looks like @ 180k miles.


----------



## JaxPlanet (Sep 17, 2018)

Pengwin said:


> hi all,
> 
> my 180k mile, 2.5 in my 2011 (Mk6) jetta has been supremely reliable until I had to replace the valve cover because it was leaky. Anyway, its shocking difficult to find torque specs and tightening pattern for the 2.5 valve cover so here is it:
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing!

Unfortunately, it is too late for me. I learned this one the hard way :banghead:

Thankfully, I was able to extract the headless bolt and now have an inch-pound torque wrench.

FWIW: 10 nm = 7.3 ft-lbs = 88.5 in-lbs


----------



## nekkidlad (Oct 4, 2013)

JaxPlanet said:


> Pengwin said:
> 
> 
> > hi all,
> ...


The 2 times I did it on my previous jettas I just hand torqued them...I guess I don’t have such a heavy hand, and torqued it from the center out like head bolts jic. I also removed the 2 tall engine cover standoff bolts and replaced them with regular short ones in the process, since I had removed the cover for my cai anyway. It’s too big and too ugly for my taste.

But it’s good to know what the actual torque spec is and keep it easy to find for anybody doing this job in the future.


----------



## JaxPlanet (Sep 17, 2018)

nekkidlad said:


> It’s too big and too ugly for my taste.


I replaced it with a Beetle engine cover: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/48365800081/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## nekkidlad (Oct 4, 2013)

JaxPlanet said:


> nekkidlad said:
> 
> 
> > It’s too big and too ugly for my taste.
> ...


It does look MUCH better than the stock one, but I still personally don’t like it. I like to see the engine.


----------



## dan3848 (Oct 25, 2021)

nekkidlad said:


> It does look MUCH better than the stock one, but I still personally don’t like it. I like to see the engine.



Did it add any noise to the cabin? I am considering this since the plastic is breaking off from where you pull off the cover.


----------



## BoomerGuy (10 mo ago)

JaxPlanet said:


> I replaced it with a Beetle engine cover:
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2gFVnjR


It does look nice. Since you have the K&N style air filter, I assume you don't have a filter element inside the engine cover.


----------

